# Inactive Journeyman Questions



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I'm not in Canada, but my post should bump your thread up. We have many Canadian members here.
You should get an answer in no time. Hang in there.


----------



## FVSparky (Jul 30, 2017)

If you have your red seal, that’s a lifetime certification, no one can take that away, I think LOL. 

I’d strongly advise you start out with an updated code course in your area, this will help refresh some knowledge and learn a few new things. 

Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

